# ZOMBIES! Oh my.



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd post some undead (kinda my thing) hope you all like them.

This is a zombie prosthetic (foam latex) pre-painted before application. 









This is a latex mask I made.



























This is a makeup done with lquid gelatine brushed on my arm with latex stippled on top and painted with makeup.









I hope you enjoyed looking at them as much as I did making them.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome, nice latex work!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

OK, now I'm really jealous. That looks AWESOME. Nice work


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, where's the how to?????


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad you are getting your pics up they are awesome..
Very professional!!
And what ODR says... we really need a how to.. how to's !!
I especially on that arm!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!!! Now I know how you are, lol.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are awesome, I love the prosthetic


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

On the arm. How long did you have to work with it? I know gelatine doesn't isn't the longest lasting way to go, but obviously it took a little while to get that latex looking so awesome. Just wondering. Nice job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very kewl! Did you make the eyes yourself too? I espicially like the teeth. I have such a hard time with teeth. I wish mine could look like yours.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow ! Those are great!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, I love making undead thingys since childhood and here I am still playing with rubber monsters.  

HZ- The eyes and teeth are part of the sculpt and are just painted and glossed (with 5min epoxy) to look like something seprate from the rest of the mask. If you use a hard clay or wax to sculpt your teeth in you can get a better look than soft clays IMHO. You can stick the firm teeth into your normal clay without distorting them.

Playfx- Nothing you have not seen before, soooooon I'll have some new work. It's good to be among friends. 

MM- Did you mean how long did I have to work with it? Or how long did it last on my arm? The setting gelatine gets thicker as it sets, but I had about 5-10 mins to brush on a thin layer before it gelled. Then I stippled a two layers of latex on top of that then just painted it with alcohol activated makeups and grease paints. The whole thing was on for around 4-5 hours and would have lasted longer but the job I was doing it for was over so off it came. The best thing about removal was hot water rinsed almost all of it off. Depending on your formula gelatine can last a long time, yestarday I glued some extra noses on people (don't ask) and they stayed on all day, mind you the building we were in had a/c or that might have been a different story!

I will post a formula for the gelatine when I dig it out from my recipie book and try to post a more in depth how-to. What section is the best for that as there is not realy a makeup tutorial section.

Ms.wicked- lovin' the avatar!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic work!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That really is great work. Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> HZ- The eyes and teeth are part of the sculpt and are just painted and glossed (with 5min epoxy) to look like something seprate from the rest of the mask. If you use a hard clay or wax to sculpt your teeth in you can get a better look than soft clays IMHO. You can stick the firm teeth into your normal clay without distorting them.


Thanks for the tip. I'll see about picking up some 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

voodoo monkey. Thanks for the help. I meant, what amount of time were you allowed to work with it. and you answered my question. I look forward to that recip. I'm like you, I think I got mine frm a video but who knows this far down the line?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's impressive work... is it hot to wear?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very awesome looking work there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Blows my stuff to shame! I too will looking forward to your how-to posts. and in make-up section is fine for how-to's.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

very cool you must look incredibly realistic as a zombie if I saw that stuff on someone I'd get the shotgun


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> The setting gelatine gets thicker as it sets, but I had about 5-10 mins to brush on a thin layer before it gelled. Then I stippled a two layers of latex on top of that then just painted it with alcohol activated makeups and grease paints.


How on earth did you get the latex to stick to the gelatin? Whenever I tried to do that the latex would form a membrane that would just lift right off of the gelatin when the brush touched it to put the next layer on.

Oh, looks awesome BTW.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't wait for the formula & howto. That zombie is so realistic it's eerie.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

If anyone wants more info on formulas and how-to's check here. Have fun and be careful with molten gelatine!:jol: 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7270


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

wow nice latex work!


----------

